# DNP Question



## vaper86 (Nov 16, 2013)

Never ran a DNP cycle before and I read over most of the pertinent information given here in the forum. Had a few questions that might not have an answer.

My regular source doesn't have DNP so I had to find other means to get a hold of it. My question is that is there a way to test for DNP through smell, or discoloration? To determine what im ingesting isn't some powered mystery substance that may cause more harm to me or just be a complete placebo. Obvioiusly im not worried about the placebo as much as I would just never buy from them again but I am more concerned with it being an unknown powder. So I would appreciate if any veterans on this stuff could chime in I would greatly appreciate it. The only reason Im even trying DNP is because I had a shoulder injury emerge again that happened two cycles ago and it came up again after my last cycle. So I figured why not cut as much weight as possible to give myself the building blocks for a great bulk cycle. 

Anyway any feedback I greatly appreciate.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

the kind ive used was yellowish and witha strong chemical smell..Be very careful with dnp make sure your source knows what he or she is doing


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 16, 2013)

vaper86 said:


> To determine what im ingesting isn't some powered mystery substance that may cause more harm to me or just be a complete placebo.



There's not many substances that will cause more harm to your body than real DNP Lol. If it's fake chances are you are better off. And don't worry about it being a placebo, you'll know in ~3-5 days whether that shit is real, trust me.


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 16, 2013)

I did DNP last year and its very effective. But i lost muscle as well as fat.  I'll do it again after Christmas but i'll be on cycle to minimize muscle loss. Two tablets a day and i couldnt stand being in the shopping mall - way to warm. Id have to drive everywhere with the window down while the rest of the family was complaining how cold they were. At night id sleep on top of the covers with the fan on - in the middle of winter. My wife thought i was nuts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2013)

Put some of the powder on your finger tips and rub together. If your skin turns yellow and stays that way until those layers of skin fall off then it's real.

But I would say if you are questioning whether your source is carrying legit DNP then do not under any circumstance buy from that source.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 16, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I did DNP last year and its very effective. But i lost muscle as well as fat.  I'll do it again after Christmas but i'll be on cycle to minimize muscle loss. Two tablets a day and i couldnt stand being in the shopping mall - way to warm. Id have to drive everywhere with the window down while the rest of the family was complaining how cold they were. At night id sleep on top of the covers with the fan on - in the middle of winter. My wife thought i was nuts.



Good idea in being on gear..stupid not to be on DNP

Also did u go keto with diet? It will keep the heat down...carbs only before gym, mainly fruit

Is what the pro do+cycling with it, like clen cycling


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2013)

Dnp is muscle sparing. If calories are in deficit you will always lose muscle. It's not the dnp that caused it.

Imo using gear other than maybe a trt dose of test is not a good idea only because it's a waste. You will not add muscle while on dnp and your workouts will be shit.

I have used dnp 6 ways to sunday. Myriad of schemes. You don't get to decide what happens with dnp. It just goes to work.


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 17, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Good idea in being on gear..stupid not to be on DNP
> 
> Also did u go keto with diet? It will keep the heat down...carbs only before gym, mainly fruit
> 
> Is what the pro do+cycling with it, like clen cycling



I tried it with and without carbs, and it seemed to work better with at least a small amount of carbs - nothing crazy, but just enough to keep the fire burning... With just a little carbs i was losing about a half pound a day which was pretty damn good.


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dnp is muscle sparing. If calories are in deficit you will always lose muscle. It's not the dnp that caused it.
> 
> Imo using gear other than maybe a trt dose of test is not a good idea only because it's a waste. You will not add muscle while on dnp and your workouts will be shit.
> 
> I have used dnp 6 ways to sunday. Myriad of schemes. You don't get to decide what happens with dnp. It just goes to work.



Calories were probably in deficit and thats a mistake i wont make again. I want to make sure i keep as much muscle as possible while nuking off the fat. I did the body composition test with the immersion tank about two weeks ago and although i put on 10lbs of muscle iv also put on 7lbs of fat. So i gotta get at least 4 lbs of fat off to be back to the same body composition. Not that im complaining - im happy with 10lbs of muscle in a year.


----------

